# I forgot my steam name!!!!!!



## anthonyxundead (Mar 5, 2010)

I forgot my steam because i did it in French and there's this deal on Steam where you login and get a free game but i dont know my account name. I know the password and email and everything else though.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

https://support.steampowered.com/
I suggest you browse around there and see if that can help. We cannot help you "crack" a lost account as it disagrees with our rules. What steam deal you get a free game? I can't recall seeing that on steam. 

https://support.steampowered.com/login.php
Try entering your email and password and see if you can log on.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Another thing to do would be to log into your email and anything to do with Steam on it as it will probably have your username on it...


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

As has been said above, there is nothing we can do. You need to contact Steam support.

As an aside, Steam won't give you free games just for logging in (though they occasionally have free weekends), so make sure you are going to the correct site and are not being scammed.

Thread closed.


----------

